

People who work for the TSA - geuis
http://www.linkedin.com/search/fpsearch?companyId=830630&sortCriteria=R&keepFacets=&facet_CC=830630

======
sthatipamala
This submission is pathetic. As much as I am outraged at the invasion of
rights at our airports, we should not be launching a vendetta against these
private citizens. Take your issues up with your public elected officials.

